# Need Your Thoughts NOW



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Guys, it looks like I am going to have to move to Grand Forks in the near future. I am going to look at places tomorrow. Right now I have a fenced in back yard and just leave the dog outside all day and check on him over noon. Well, chances are I won't be able to afford a place like I have now. My question is, What is the best thing to do with my dog. More than likely I will be renting a duplex without a fenced in yard. Do I put a decent sized chain link kennel in the back yard, or leave him in a kennel inside all day (which I am not a big fan of)? Where is the best place to get a kennel, and, if I do go that route, I want to make sure no person can get in it except me. Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Thanks 
Adam


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

put up a decent pen in your backyard at the duplex if you can


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

12 ft chain link at menards
get decking there also for a floor. 
I have this for both my kennels. Pretty resonably priced.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

And clean the pen and make sure the dog does not bark! A few years ago we got a new neighbor and we had to take him to the city council to finally get him to take care of his dogs. Nothing more obnoxious than barking neglected dogs.


----------



## CrashinKona (Mar 5, 2007)

DJRooster said:


> Nothing more obnoxious than barking neglected dogs.


You got that right.

Like the others said. if your allowed to install a pen in the yard.. and try to give him some shade also.. :beer:


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Adam, well it looks like I am a minority here. I personally choose to crate my dog for a good portion of the day. I work shift work and get off work early in the afternoon. I work many weekends (my wife doesn't), and I get lots of days off in the middle of the week. The rest of my family leaves the house about 3 hours later than I do.

So for about 12 days each month, my dog spends about a 5 to 6 hour shot in the crate. I know many people wouldn't do this, but it works for me and my dog. There are many good reasons to crate your dog if you can manage a similar schedule. If I had to crate him for 9 hours a day, 5 days a week, I'd probably set up some different arrangments. However, the schedule we have seems to work well.

I know my dog is safe and sound. No worries of him being stolen, eating or chewing something that could kill him, escaping an outdoor kennel, destroying my house, etc.etc...

As for the barking....mine can be a barker if he doesn't get enough excercise. A tired dog is always a good dog! I do have a bark collar, and they do work. One thing to remember about bark collars is that they can leave the dog with sores on the neck if worn too long for too many days. I personally have better luck with my dog in the crate than I would with a bark collar in an outdoor kennel.

Bottom line...crating dogs for portions of the day will not be "cruel" or as bad as you may think. My dog still loves his crate and will often lay in there even if he doesn't have to. I don't know why he'd do that....the couch is much more comfortable! Don't be afraid to crate your dog if that is what will work best for you.


----------



## CrashinKona (Mar 5, 2007)

Griffman sounds like you have a good plan with the family and yourself and your dog. I do crate mine just not often. Kona will only sleep in her crate. Wont even sleep on the bed if we invite her up. Nancy is the opposite though but she is up there in years so its fine. I just worry about dogs that end up in a crate for more then 6 hours a day every day. When i worked 10 hour days my girls stayed in the garage in a penthat also had their crates in it.. this way i knew they where safe. i had all of my chemicals put behind doors for their safety. :beer: :beer:


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Hey Adam, I have 5 chain link kennel panels (with hardware) that Im no longer using. Would be willing to sell them at about half of retail.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

hey buddy, i got the sam problem, i just leave dash out all day long and move everything important to sfe spots, he usually gets intosomething minor like the rug or blinds but i figure what the hell it's better than being in a kennel all day, on the chain link fence note i was doing that the other day and as i looked out the window to check on him, i saw a female yellow lab walk by, dash took off the chian tighted, and guess what, his collar****ing broke and he was off, thank god i was watching that **** head, it may be time for a little chop chop of his nuts.


----------

